# Need a new foot!!



## BigTerp (Jun 4, 2014)

Found a rock on the Potomac over the weekend and destroyed my foot beyond repair. I'll try and get some pictures up after bit. Any reccomendations on where I can find the best price on a new foot? Considering replacing the liner and impeller while I'm at it. It's for a 1994 Johnson 50/35. THANKS!!


----------



## mphelle (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a new medium foot w/bolt in liner and grill bars for 200 plus shipping.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354679#p354679 said:


> mphelle » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]I have a new medium foot w/bolt in liner and grill bars for 200 plus shipping.



PM sent.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 4, 2014)

Speaking of feet...anyone have any idea how to get the pins out that hold the grill bars in? Mine are stuck like chuck. I tried heating, lubing and driving them out to no avail...


----------



## 97Aero (Jun 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354670#p354670 said:


> BigTerp » 04 Jun 2014, 10:36[/url]"]Found a rock on the Potomac over the weekend and destroyed my foot beyond repair. I'll try and get some pictures up after bit. Any reccomendations on where I can find the best price on a new foot? Considering replacing the liner and impeller while I'm at it. It's for a 1994 Johnson 50/35. THANKS!!




Damn that sucks. What was the river level when that happened?


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354716#p354716 said:


> 97Aero » Yesterday, 8:24 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354670#p354670 said:
> ...



4.88' in Hancock. We were up around Licking Creek fishing. Found a little "cove" that looked promising. I was worried about making it into it, but that was no problem. No ripples that I could see so I figured we were good to go. About 50 yards into it and right before I was going to throttle down to stop and start fishing, I nailed a big rock about an inch under the surface. The water was stagnant and not flowing at all, so there was no ripples or any indication that there was a rock there.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 5, 2014)

Ouch! That looks like a solid hit.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354687#p354687 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 04 Jun 2014, 14:40[/url]"]Speaking of feet...anyone have any idea how to get the pins out that hold the grill bars in? Mine are stuck like chuck. I tried heating, lubing and driving them out to no avail...



The foot is staked around the holes for the pins so they won't slide out. You need to knock that metal back and then you can tap them out with a long narrow screw driver. My grill bars were bent up when I got the motor so I pulled them out and straightened them in a vise before putting them back in.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354764#p354764 said:


> JL8Jeff » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]Ouch! That looks like a solid hit.



It sure was!! Full throttle, so I guess around 26-28mph. I've hit pretty hard before, but I think what got me was the fact that the rock was so close to the surface that it hit more of the foot. If the water had been flowing, it was close enough to the surface to create a very noticeable ripple and I would have avoided it. When I've misjudged before and hit I'm sure the rock was more than an inch under the surface which means it hits less of the foot and I don't end up like above.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 5, 2014)

That sucks, also makes for a rough trip back to the ramp. Gotta watch those small coves, under water mines, you feel them before you see them.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354774#p354774 said:


> dhoganjr » 23 minutes ago[/url]"]That sucks, also makes for a rough trip back to the ramp. Gotta watch those small coves, under water mines, you feel them before you see them.



Yes. Made a 15 minute trip about 45 minutes at 7mph.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 5, 2014)

On windy days it can be hard to see the ripples around the really big rocks on the Delaware River. There's a low flow area that has a somehwat flat round rock and you can barely see the ripple in perfectly calm conditions. I clipped it with the prop outboard so I know where it is. Is your boat a tunnel jet?


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2014)

No, not a tunnel hull.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 5, 2014)

JL8Jeff said:


> Ouch! That looks like a solid hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that but figured I could drive the pin past it but couldn't even get it to budge. I am going to put my dremel to work. Thx


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 5, 2014)

Bring it down, I can weld it back together or make the chunk that's missing. 

Wouldn't be the first time. 





BTW, I would suggest you keep some plastic worms in the boat for when you go exploring. #-o


----------



## 97Aero (Jun 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354758#p354758 said:


> BigTerp » 05 Jun 2014, 08:02[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354716#p354716 said:
> ...



Well did you pack it in for the day or keep fishing?


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354821#p354821 said:


> Ranchero50 » Yesterday, 4:45 pm[/url]"]Bring it down, I can weld it back together or make the chunk that's missing.
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> ...



That would be awesome!! I found a good deal on a new foot already, but would be really nice to have an extra foot on hand, ya know for the next time  It's cracked along the face almost up to the liner, and that piece that is missing is laying on the bottom of the Potomac somewhere. I'll give you a shout in the next week or two once I get the new foot in and old foot off and everything else squared away. Thanks man!!

HA!! I saw the video of your "plastic worm boat hole repair". Very impressive!!!


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 6, 2014)

> Well did you pack it in for the day or keep fishing?



We fished for a good bit just floating back down the river. What else are you going to do at that point? Still wasn't the same though knowing what I had just done to my motor


----------

